# atv plows



## westernboy16 (Nov 2, 2005)

i know it is a litle late in the season but my question is my dad is looking in getting a 06 honda foreman rubicon and he was looking at a plow for the driveway but i would use it for some residental stuff. i was wondering on a good plow to put on it. the dealer is offering a moose plow. i want your opinions on plows for an atv. thanxs


----------



## chevyplowboy (Jan 25, 2006)

*snowplows*

I had a 92 Honda trx300 with a moose plow and hand control and i plowed driveways with it and it work great . If i got another 4 wheeler i would get a winch for plowing its easier to plow gravel driveways


----------



## westernboy16 (Nov 2, 2005)

oh sorry it will be lifted by winch but what is a good plow


----------



## Mowerpan (Jan 31, 2005)

Jeez...a diesel.... a dakota.. an atv... next???? R/C CAR?


----------



## westernboy16 (Nov 2, 2005)

hey mowerpan my dad is buying this wheeler for his use as in hunting and ice fishing and for me to plow the driveway. so it is his mostly


----------



## westernboy16 (Nov 2, 2005)

hey guys about this thread is my dad is looking at a wheeler but it is going to be a yamaha or a honda but i kinda jump to conclusion on a honda but i dont know what he is getting but i was still wondering on a plow for a 500 to a 660
thanxs sorry


----------



## mud (Dec 15, 2005)

Moose, cycle country, and warn are all top name brands on the plow world. I currnetly run a cycle country and a slightly cheeper tusk plow on my atv's They all work decent however I think that the tusk mounting system is a little inferior after a seasons use so I added a weld along the length of the frame on each side to strenghten it up some.

The tusk plows are available at www.rockymountainatv.com


----------



## Kason & Riley (Sep 21, 2005)

I have been looking at bringing on another atv. I have a cycle country which works great but, I will buy a blackline plow very soon. 

blackline.us


----------

